
Show HN: Search HN Favorites or Export to CSV/HTML - gabrielsroka
I wrote some JavaScript and Python tools to search your HN favorites and export them to CSV or HTML.<p>The JavaScript runs in your browser like a browser extension. It scrapes the HTML and navigates from page to page.<p>Setup and usage instructions are in the files.<p>Clickable links below.
======
gabrielsroka
Clickable links:

JavaScript:
[https://github.com/gabrielsroka/gabrielsroka.github.io/blob/...](https://github.com/gabrielsroka/gabrielsroka.github.io/blob/master/getHNFavorites.js)

Python:
[https://github.com/gabrielsroka/gabrielsroka.github.io/blob/...](https://github.com/gabrielsroka/gabrielsroka.github.io/blob/master/getHNFavorites.py)

Previous discussion, other tools and more info:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22788236](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22788236)

